# Fan Problems



## Mullet (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey,

I have a demontek case with 4 80mm case fans. One case fan is different from the 3 others , this fan seems to to be grinding and not pumping as much air as the others. Every so Often my computer makes an extremely large whinning noise. At first i thought this was the fan grinding but it didnt seem to be because when i un hooked the fan it made the noise. I think that the computer is overheating. I noticed that when i opened the case and moved the power connector for the "fan in question"" it knocked out power to all 3 other fans. All in all im really confused/ frustrated. This only does it every so often and when i leave it off overnight it seems to be okay the next day. Im wondering if this one fan causes the others to short out and in turn over heat the mobo or short it out or something like this. Tommorow once it cools im gonna un hook the fan and see how it goes. IM basically wondering if you guys have some insight into this problem that i dont. IM not extremely experienced in computers. I also hope this is in the right forum.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1435578
http://www.powmax.com/Index.htm <--- i have 3 80mm blue LEd of those. (they work)

The fan in question is an 80mm yate loon fan.

any help would be greatly aprecciated. if this is in the wrong forum can a mod please move it.

thanks alot

mullet


----------



## jamoley (Sep 15, 2005)

quite simply the fan could be knackered, pop out to maplins or even pc world and pick up a new one the same size and try it out, fans are cheap out only bout 7 or 8 euro, one or two of my old fans gave up, so i just replaced em and now my pc whispers


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I had a customers computer one I built have that "extremely large whining noise" and it was intermittent, turned out to be a case fan so unplug each fan one at a time till you find it.

Unplug only case fans no others.

Maybe the case fans are all pluged into one another for power that is why when you moved the one plug they all went out


----------

